

Check out my flicker app written in bash - imrobotmaker
http://penguincares.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/flicker2.cgi?p=yogi+bear

======
tepezcuintle
This is a really cool time waster. I typed a few keywords and it creates works
of art based on the keyword i type.

My favorites so far.

<http://penguincares.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/flicker2.cgi?p=sadness>

<http://penguincares.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/flicker2.cgi?p=blood>

<http://penguincares.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/flicker2.cgi?p=kiwi>

<http://penguincares.no-ip.org/cgi-bin/flicker2.cgi?p=tacos>

anyways, back to work

------
RobGR
It seems to get every picture 6 times.

Would you be interested in publishing the source, as an example to other
people who might be tempted to do similar things in bash ?

------
albertcardona
The "bug" of finding each picture six times turns into a wonderful Andy
Warhol-like feature. Each picture claims more of one's attention this way. I
say leave it!

